# Need a judge call...



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

We had a disscussion tonight with regards to weights attached to the back of the riser. Someone said they were not considered a Stabilizer. I think they should be and since the rule for Bowhunter Unlimited, it states one stab only, someon attaching weights in the back would be an infraction to the rule.

What's you guy's call?

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Since you mentioned BH unlimited you would be talking target, field and indoors. The "sts type device" is legal and not considered a stabiliser but anything outside of a single 12" stabiliser would be.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

That's right, I was talking about Indoor FITA. We have a few people that think a weight attached to the back of the riser isn't a stabilizer and I will probably have to call them on it next weekend during a tourney and wanted to be sure of the rules.

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

any back weight would act as a counter balance so it would be classed as a stabiliser. Only the string dampeners have not been placed into that class. If a person added weights to the string dampener it would have to be removed to stay in the BH class


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

what about the old new balance stabs. 18" long with 12" in front adn 6 in the rear, but it is all one unit, or the old bear Y bar stab. how would you clasify that?

Reed


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

If I may be so bold. Who here commenting on this questions is acutlly a certifed FCA provincial level judge or higher?
Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Trevor,

Sean McKenty is a National Judge and has more shooting under his belt then Me, you, Sean W and Jeff all put together:wink:

Cheers,


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Most stabilizers are installed on the back of the riser...don't you mean the front of the riser?


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

The interpretation of 7.3.8 that I have always gone by is that one stabilizer only means no v-bars or side bars. Adding weight to the riser and attaching a stabilizer to the riser with a weight at the end of it are not the same thing.
Trevor


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

TrevorF said:


> The interpretation of 7.3.8 that I have always gone by is that one stabilizer only means no v-bars or side bars. Adding weight to the riser and attaching a stabilizer to the riser with a weight at the end of it are not the same thing.
> Trevor


What's the difference if it sticks out 1 inch or 30 inches? It still serves the same purpose- balancing the bow! If you want weights hanging off in all directions shoot in the class that allows it and that isn't BHUL:wink:


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

I was told today by the FCA that the Hunter class in 3D just went through this and that it was going to apply to the target divisions to. Why shouldn't hunters be able to balance their bows with counter weights and vibration dampeners? What started it was the string dampeners on newer bows. I'm waiting to hear back from Greg D. about this.
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

TrevorF said:


> I was told today by the FCA that the Hunter class in 3D just went through this and that it was going to apply to the target divisions to. Why shouldn't hunters be able to balance their bows with counter weights and vibration dampeners? What started it was the string dampeners on newer bows. I'm waiting to hear back from Greg D. about this.
> Cheers,
> Trevor



3-D has specific equipment rules that are not in target. He was talking about BH unlimited, no such class in 3-D. BH unl. states one stab 12" or less. Now if you want the 3-D equipment rules to cover all BH classes that is something different.


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

*ready to say I told you so.*

Hi Sean,

I'm aware that he is referring to target and not 3D. However, I recently "misunderstood" that the new ruling on vibration dampeners in the Hunter class for 3D would also apply BHU in target. But, like I just said I misunderstood. I just received an email from Ghislain. Here is an excerpt;
"Rules Committee agrees that Rule 7.3.8, bullet 3 should be interpreted to
mean that V-bars of any kind, counter weights, and vibration dampeners which incorporate any form of weighting are considered stabilizers,. Unweighted rubber vibration dampeners fitted to limbs or risers are not considered stabilizers."
I don't agree with it, I don't like it, but it is what it is. I would like to see it changed because if the BHU limited class is supposed to be for bow hunters and bow hunters are using such devices on their bow they should be able to compete with them on their bow as well. All that being said, a rule is a rule and until it is changed I plan to abide by it.
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

TrevorF said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> I'm aware that he is referring to target and not 3D. However, I recently "misunderstood" that the new ruling on vibration dampeners in the Hunter class for 3D would also apply BHU in target. But, like I just said I misunderstood. I just received an email from Ghislain. Here is an excerpt;
> "Rules Committee agrees that Rule 7.3.8, bullet 3 should be interpreted to
> ...



The only thing to remember is that the rules we have are for the archers by the archers, so if you want to see some changes simply follow the process, its quite easy.


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Will do. Thanks for your input on this.
Cheers,
Trevor


----------

